
A powerful comment on racial bias, cops and VCs - dirtyaura
http://avc.com/2016/07/furious-friday/#comment-2772058619
======
jacquesm
Original title is 'Furious Friday' and it's a pretty lame and short article.

~~~
dirtyaura
The link is to the comment of Brandon Burns, that is a comment to Fred's post.
However, Disqus loads pretty slowly.

